# NYU personal statement question



## hgsouth (Dec 1, 2007)

I can't find how long the personal statement should be for the NYU Graduate Film Production program.

There seem to be no listed guidelines for it

Anyone know what's up with that or know what the guidelines are?

Also, I had the same question about the resume.  No guidelines to be found.

Thanks


----------



## duders (Dec 1, 2007)

I would keep them to a page each.


----------



## Buckie (Dec 2, 2007)

Alright, I'm a little confused as to what the deadline for NYU is...  Their site says the same as the Undergraduate deadline, which is like January 15th, but some on here are saying it is December 1st, 2007, which is the Early Decision deadline... just wondering if someone could clarify this information for me.


----------



## sophiedog (Dec 3, 2007)

Grad film production at NYU was Dec. 1 but other programs, including Dramatic Writing, are later (I think writing is Jan 8, acting is later, etc.). There's a list on the website but I didn't know anything about Early decision for Grad applicants, I think there was only one deadline for film production and it was Dec. 1...


----------



## heywetried (Dec 3, 2007)

To answer the original question (although it is too late, maybe this will confirm or allay your fears):

In previous years, the statement was 3 pages (double-spaced) or less. This year, they make no mention of length. I think they realized that it wasn't long enough and left it up to the applicant.

So I think you're fine no matter what you put, since there was no specific guideline given.


----------



## Buckie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you sophie.  I was just confused because the University's early decision applications were due Dec. 1st, and I was unsure of whether or not the film department had such a thing as early decision.  Thanks for clearing this up for me...  it's nice to know that I did not miss the deadline.  Thanks.


----------



## sophiedog (Dec 5, 2007)

no probs,good luck with your apps!


----------

